# Passenger car Kits?



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I am considering building a passenger car set and would like to know where I can find body kits? Is there such a thing? Are there detailed blueprints on making these?


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

What era and scale are you interested. There were (and I think,still are) 1:20.3 Carter Bro's kits available to go with the MasterClass.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann was selling there 1/22.5 passenger cars in kit form, they are still around if you ask around. 

North East Narrow Gauge (NENG)/Ted Stinson/ Sidestreet Bannerworks sell the kits and/or plans that were included in Garden Railways magazine before they went to electronic only. NENG sells complete kits of various narrow gauge cars including passenger cars. 

The Carter Bros kits are absolutly fabulous based on the ones I've seen up close, too big for my tiny layout, but WOW!


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think you'll find any 1:29 standard gauge passenger car kits around except for Kern Valley's which are pretty pricey - http://www.kernvalleyrailway.com/kernvalleyrailway/id26.html. Aristo heavyweights are the best match for your Pacific. 

-Brian


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I made my own streamliner cars, back before anyone made them. Heated a piece of clear plastic over a wood form, pressed in with some gloves, after taking it out of the oven. Used a 1x4 for the frame/floor. Computer labels masked off the windows, sprayed it, then took off the labels and had clear windows.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

That is quite a nice observation car Jerry. (And quite an ingenious scratchbuilding job, too....)


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike, I like them. Navy tech, there are some Bachman Passenger car kits on ebay right now, for just a few bucks.


----------



## GNSteamer (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm currently drawing up a set of Barney & Smith circa 1906 passenger cars in AutoCad for eventual laser cutting out of 3/32" and 1/16" plywood. I've started with a 80' First Class Coach followed by a 60' Headend postal car, 68' Baggage and Express car, 70' Diner, 80' First Class Sleeper, and finally an Observation car. All you would need are 6-wheel passenger trucks, couplers, wire for the truss rods, dowels to represent air cylinder tanks. I intend on cutting these in 1:32 or 3/8"=1'-0" but can be cut in any scale. The interiors for each car will follow and can be retrofitted. After developing the build of the first car, the following cars are pretty much alike in form differing only in car length and window locations.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Posted By GNSteamer on 10/02/2008 2:28 AM
I'm currently drawing up a set of Barney & Smith circa 1906 passenger cars in AutoCad for eventual laser cutting out of 3/32" and 1/16" plywood. I've started with a 80' First Class Coach followed by a 60' Headend postal car, 68' Baggage and Express car, 70' Diner, 80' First Class Sleeper, and finally an Observation car. All you would need are 6-wheel passenger trucks, couplers, wire for the truss rods, dowels to represent air cylinder tanks. I intend on cutting these in 1:32 or 3/8"=1'-0" but can be cut in any scale. The interiors for each car will follow and can be retrofitted. After developing the build of the first car, the following cars are pretty much alike in form differing only in car length and window locations.

I would be very interested in seeing a picture of these cars. Are you mass producing these or just laser cutting one set? What does it cost to get it laser cut?


----------



## GNSteamer (Jan 16, 2008)

I am doing these cars because they are unique, no one else has done them and they will be cut to the correct scale behind my Aster S2. I will do a complete set of twelve cars for myself and evaluate the market at that time to see if it is worth while marketing. The cost consists of the materials, 1/32", 1/16, and 1/8" plywood and the time it takes for the laser to work itself around t cut the different parts. Laser cutting time runs about 60.00 per hour outsourced so I'm currently looking at purchasing a laser, currently weighing my options.


----------



## manitouguy (Oct 4, 2008)

i have been looking for blueprint info for the same purposes - not sure if i will do streamliner type or older heavy weights yet ...
but by cooincidence i just saw a very nice older book at a hobby shop yesterday
can't fully recall the name ... something something passenger cars volume 2

seemed to cover quite a bit of info with a fair number of plans too -
will see if i can recall it 


regards, Ron


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By manitouguy on 10/04/2008 1:31 PM
i have been looking for blueprint info for the same purposes - not sure if i will do streamliner type or older heavy weights yet ... but by cooincidence i just saw a very nice older book at a hobby shop yesterday can't fully recall the name ... something something passenger cars volume 2 seemed to cover quite a bit of info with a fair number of plans too - will see if i can recall it 

regards, Ron 




Ron,

That's probably John White's book "The American Railroad Passenger Car, Parts 1 & 2." Yes, It's a very useful reference and source of plans. He also has a book covering freight cars.

I have a 1959 book "Locomotives and Cars since 1900" (a quick google popped up a few copies for around $20,) whcih has drawings of quite a few modern coaches (and a lot of freight cars, but no auto racks!) Most of the coaches are ordinary steel commuters, but it includes a dwg of a Barney & Smith dining car with very attractive arched windows - probably the one GNSteamer is contemplating.


----------

